# Car accident/Seat belts



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay, So as some of you know from facebook, I was in a car accident. I hit a drunk driver that was parked in the road with with all lights off going 55-60mph. I didn't know what happened until I spun out two to three times and hit a tree. The accident was not something I took lightly. I am still in a lot of pain, but if it were not for my seat belt, I would be dead. 

This brought back up me thinking about my dogs and their safety. If my dogs would have been in the car, more than likely all three of them would have been dead and I would be devastated. Now, Dominic and I have pledged that the dogs will no longer go in the car until they have the best/ most proper seat belts to keep them safe. You could say I am going a bit anal, but so be it. I now see no reason for my dogs to be in danger. I don't want to chance it.

On that note, We had to take Tucker with us Monday night. He wore his regular everyday harness. I took my dog coupler and hooked both clips to the center ring and then both to tuckers harness. We ran the seat belt through the loops made from the coupler and buckled him in. It was a great success. He was able to sit, stand and lie down, but he could not move far enough to get into the other section of seat. Every time he would start pulling, the seat belt would lock.

So I have decided I want to get seat belts that have loops that attach to the harness for seat belts to go through. I have also decided that I was padded harnesses. 

Right now I am looking at this one Amazon.com: Solvit 62296 Pet Vehicle Safety Harness, Large: Pet Supplies

But I am considering all options I can find. I would rather have something that is not fleece lined because I don't want them to get too hot. I would like to find something with a breathable mesh, but still sturdy.

If you can help me with recommendations, I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Solvit padded breathable Big Dog Vehicle Safety Harness Car Seat Belt system XL | eBay

This is the soviet brand that is not fleece lined. This is more of what I am looking for. Any other options are appreciated


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Champion Canine Seat Belt System

This is the one I got for Mol. I really like it. It's built well and seems really strong, it distributes the weight if there is an accident, but like you mentioned, she can stand, turn around, sit, lie, it swivels with her and doesn't get tangled. The last one Mol had was attached to the seat belt at the back of the harness, there was no lead so she was stuck in one position the whole time and it just didn't work for us.
The Solvit one looks great too, I did contemplate it for Mol, but I thought it might be a little bulky for her. 
Having an accident like that really opens your eyes doesn't it?
Glad you are ok though, thats the main thing. Is the other persons insurance paying for a new car for you?
And, a seatbelt once saved my life too, in my view you are nuts if you don't automatically put one on whilst in a car, and whilst in the back seat too.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Agree with Molly. Champion seat belts were the highest rated for dogs in the size range of mine (standard poodles; medium-large) when I looked a year ago. Just bought a second for Zulu, now that he's fully grown. I'm sure boxers would fit into this same category.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i think this one is one of the safest seatbelt/harness for dogs! unfortunately i only found a german video. Crash Test Hundegurt - Sicherheitsgurt für Hunde - YouTube


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

We loved our seatbelt too...until the dog figured out how to get out of it or how to unclip it...

We've gone through at least four seatbelts. The first two or three he figured out how to slip out of. He knows how to slip out of everything, harnesses, collars, even no slip collars. He now has a double no slip. Now he's figured out how to unclip this one! I definitely think a crate is the safest to transport them in and if we go more than an hour or two he's in his crate. As far as seatbelts the don't seem to keep them in one place. He's still fallen off the seat when we stopped fast, twisted himself in it, etc. I'd want to get one that just goes through a loop on the harness versus a clip type thing.

I think a perfect one would be a line flat against the back of the seat that could go through the loops of each harness on their back.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We have decided to get the Kurgo Tru Fit Smart Harnesses for our pups. I was hoping to get different colors for each dog, but all I can find at reasonable prices are black ones or red ones. So we will get the black harnesses and my friend has an embroidery machine and we will embroider their names on the chest piece and maybe add a few designs for fun. Or maybe just a few different ID tags from work with their names and my number on it. My main issue with them all being the same is having to figure out whos is whos constantly. But we can manage with our creativity! 

Kurgo TruFit Smart Harness - Geared for Pet Travel - Featured Products - PetSmart


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I usually carry my dogs in the back of my jetta station wagon. Could I use a harness with them back there, as opposed to on the seat?

I have two Standard Poodles, one is on the small side and one on the large side. The smaller one wears a medium thundershirt, Seamus wears a large thundershirt. Just to give you a sizing idea. 
What size champion harnesses would you suggest?

Joe


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

StdPooDad said:


> I usually carry my dogs in the back of my jetta station wagon. Could I use a harness with them back there, as opposed to on the seat?
> 
> I have two Standard Poodles, one is on the small side and one on the large side. The smaller one wears a medium thundershirt, Seamus wears a large thundershirt. Just to give you a sizing idea.
> What size champion harnesses would you suggest?
> ...


You would need to measure the chest to make sure you get the right size. The girth is the biggest part around the chest. I'm sure thunder shirts probably have different size charts so I wouldn't go by that. 

As far as tethering them in the back, I don't see why not. I know I wouldn't do it because my whole point it to restrict movement as much as possible. I want the Kurgo harness for this reason. The seat belt can go right trough the back of the harness. And with three boxers in the back seat, they need to stay in their seat. and I feel as if it will prevent more injury. I would still worry that it could still cause quite a bit more Injury because the dog will be flung still. But It would be better than nothing IMO.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I glad to hear that you are ok. 
This must have been so scary for you.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Janet At Nutro said:


> I glad to hear that you are ok.
> This must have been so scary for you.


Very much so. I am still too scared to drive, but I have to get over that because I have Dr.s appointments and things I have to do and my boyfriend goes back to work on Sunday 

It was a real eye opener. I take my dogs with me everywhere. They are driving with me some days 4+ hours. Most days 2 or so hours a day at least. I was thankful no one was with me and no one got hurt or killed. But now they have not been allowed in the cars until payday and we get their car harnesses. I wouldn't forgive myself if something terrible happened to one of my babies because they were not wearing a seat belted harness. To me now, it is like not putting a child in a car/booster seat.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I can understand why you would be afraid to drive, you were lucky that you weren't seriously injured or killed.
Was your car totaled? What about the person in the other car?
I do agree about having our furkids seatbealted in.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Janet At Nutro said:


> I can understand why you would be afraid to drive, you were lucky that you weren't seriously injured or killed.
> Was your car totaled? What about the person in the other car?
> I do agree about having our furkids seatbealted in.


Yup, my car is totaled. I guess she is okay. 

I got in a hurry and went to the store and bought two car harnesses and had them order a third. And when I got home, and looked them over, I HATE them. They are plastic collar type buckles. There is no way a quick release buckle could be safe in an accident. As well as all the hard ware is plastic. So I put them back in the bag, they are going back to the store. I put in my order for the kurgo harnesses as soon as I looked over the ones I bought. They have all metal hardware and I like that it is actually padded and not fleece lined. They also had amazing reviews. They were $27.95 each, but due to a sale, I got all three for $53.77 and free shipping and handling! Now I am taking the crap ones back tmrw! I shouldn't second guess myself!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am sorry that your car was totaled. But I am glad that you are ok.
Let us know what you think of the Kurgo harnesses. You got a really good deal on them.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Janet At Nutro said:


> I am sorry that your car was totaled. But I am glad that you are ok.
> Let us know what you think of the Kurgo harnesses. You got a really good deal on them.


I got an amazing deal on them. I have one here, it is a medium and doesn't fit any of my pups, but I like it. I like the metal clasps on it, but I'm starting to think that it is an older model. I was reading reviews about the harnesses and a lot of the old reviews from a year+ ago were complaining about the metal clasps not staying shut and being hard to deal with. The harnesses I see online has plastic buckles like all other harnesses, but we shall see. I am hoping for the metal clasps. I should have them by next week. I can't wait to get them and be able to take the pups with me again.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Liz (EchoEcho) works at a petstore, and just bought a Kurgo harness for Echo - I think she said something about the black ones having the metal buckles and the red ones having plastic, or maybe the other way around. For some reason, at least at her store, the different colors had different buckles.


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

creek817 said:


> Liz (EchoEcho) works at a petstore, and just bought a Kurgo harness for Echo - I think she said something about the black ones having the metal buckles and the red ones having plastic, or maybe the other way around. For some reason, at least at her store, the different colors had different buckles.


Other way around! Red = metal clips, black = plastic clips. 
But it's like that on every one that comes into the store so I'm taking a guess that it's that way from the company?? 

I personally prefer the plastic clips, so I got a black one from my store. However in showing dozens of people both styles and playing enough with the metal clips I suppose they're not such a pain in the ass once you get used to them... But it's just not as quick and easy as traditional plastic clips. I got the black one, size large, for Echo and have been really happy with the fit of the harness itself. As for the attachment I found it a bit hard for Echo to sit/lay comfortably in it if I had it run through the seat belt... so I improvised and looped an old collar around the seat belt shoulder strap so it gave her that slight bit of more room. I'm going to switch the old collar out for another carabiner clip whenever I'm next in Walmart and remember, but just thought I'd pass that info on to you... may or may not be helpful to you having three!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats exactly what I found to be the problem when Mol had the harness where it attached straight to the seatbelt without any give at all. She couldn't lie down or move much at all, so she'd start to fight it. Which, created it's own set of problems whilst driving. I've now got one with a separate leash part with a carabiner to the seatbelt buckler thing, I've got the leash bit as short as possible and it seems to be working well so far. We went on a 1600 mile trip to IL with her in it the whole way. It is a weight off your mind knowing she won't go flying out the windscreen if the unthinkable happens.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

EchoEcho said:


> Other way around! Red = metal clips, black = plastic clips.
> But it's like that on every one that comes into the store so I'm taking a guess that it's that way from the company??
> 
> I personally prefer the plastic clips, so I got a black one from my store. However in showing dozens of people both styles and playing enough with the metal clips I suppose they're not such a pain in the ass once you get used to them... But it's just not as quick and easy as traditional plastic clips. I got the black one, size large, for Echo and have been really happy with the fit of the harness itself. As for the attachment I found it a bit hard for Echo to sit/lay comfortably in it if I had it run through the seat belt... so I improvised and looped an old collar around the seat belt shoulder strap so it gave her that slight bit of more room. I'm going to switch the old collar out for another carabiner clip whenever I'm next in Walmart and remember, but just thought I'd pass that info on to you... may or may not be helpful to you having three!


That sucks! The one I have here is red with the metal clips. The ones I ordered are black (the only color they had) and I really wanted the metal clasps :/ I just would feel a lot safer with metal v.s. plastic.. I guess we will see how they do though.

And for my pups, The main reason I wanted this harness was for lack of movement


----------

